

Ask HN: Best E-commerce Platforms - bsbechtel

My startup is looking into adding e-commerce functionality to our business. I&#x27;ve been exploring different e-commerce platform options, and they all look like they have different pros and cons. We&#x27;re using meteor.js for some internal software already, so I&#x27;ve been looking closely at Reaction Commerce (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;reactioncommerce.com), and also Moltin (YC backed, pure API). Shopify is a big player in this space, but I think you give up some control and customizability with them. I&#x27;m curious to get other&#x27;s thoughts on their experiences. Thanks!
======
dhalarewich
Hey there. I'm the founder of LemonStand, a cloud-based eCommerce platform
that's aimed at innovative companies who need to customize the shopping
experience from end to end.

In terms of front-end, you can pretty much do anything in LemonStand,
including customizing the checkout. For pushing data around, we have an API
([http://docs.api.lemonstand.com](http://docs.api.lemonstand.com)) you can
use. For also offer quite a bit in terms of product merchandising, shipping
calculation, etc.

We have a bit of a landing page for developers (more on our partner program,
but it has some high level info) over here:
[https://lemonstand.com/developers](https://lemonstand.com/developers)

If you have any questions, feel free to email me direct: danny at lemonstand
dot com

